# nice forecast wc says 0 fox 8 2-3" that's nice!!



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

nice forecasts morons!!! fox 8 says a front rolling in late sunday night and expect 2-3" bye monday morning. the "weather channel" says clearing overnight and nodda! nothing. real nice how can 2 forecasters have completely opposite forecasts for the same area. i need to change careers!! ha-ha


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cornbinder;629426 said:


> nice forecasts morons!!! fox 8 says a front rolling in late sunday night and expect 2-3" bye monday morning. the "weather channel" says clearing overnight and nodda! nothing. real nice how can 2 forecasters have completely opposite forecasts for the same area. i need to change careers!! ha-ha


This Afternoon: A chance of showers. Cloudy, with a high near 42. West wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Tonight: A slight chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 27. West wind between 7 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Thats your forcast from the nws, i would say leave the plow off. Perhaps some salt tonight, but 20% is not alot to work with. I think you will sleep threw the night. Next weekend might be your first shot of some real snow!:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Peat, is that what there calling for your area?

I need to check mine


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

NOAA says just a trace of precip and nothing more and the weather channel says the same. I don't listen to any of them I just get up and look out the window thats my forecast


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i usually go bye what i see when i get up early in the morning, or at least i bother getting up to check if they are calling for anything that could possibly be some wintry precipitation. but when 2 separate forecasts for the same area are completely opposite, that gets the smoke rollin out of my ears. anyhow they've changed the forecasts at least 2 or 3 times now, and who knows whats gonna happen.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

What are they saying?

I havent heard anything


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

hey ron, now they are saying an inch or two possible in the snow belt. i'm not getting excited the ground is too warm for anything to stick unless it's a decent amount that falls and quickly. later, pete


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

cornbinder;629426 said:


> nice forecasts morons!!! fox 8 says a front rolling in late sunday night and expect 2-3" bye monday morning. the "weather channel" says clearing overnight and nodda! nothing. real nice how can 2 forecasters have completely opposite forecasts for the same area. i need to change careers!! ha-ha


And they make a ton of money.


----------

